# 11 month old pup



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey everyone. new to this forum and wanted your input. I have a chance to get an 11 month old pup. Do you think this is too old? It's a boy so my concern would be leg lifting (although breeder said I can train it with band on). also how are they compared to a 4 mo or 5 mo old dog? would you ever get one that's 11 mos old?

I have a shih tzu but got her at 4 months old so not sure what the difference is.

thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It would greatly depend on how the pup was raised and kept all those months. If he was contained with a couple
other dogs most of the time, he may take longer to train. If he was home raised - that is - raised as a pet in the
home and socialized normally along with house training, then it could be a wonderful experience. Was the pup
neutered early on? If not, hiking may be an issue. Others with boys can give you tips on dealing with that.

Maltese are generally so loving that bonding isn't normally an issue.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

he's not neutered yet but she will neuter him before sending it to me. i guess that was my other concern.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Can you visit the puppy? With an older puppy I would think you could get a very good idea by visiting him and playing with him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 21 2009, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808240


> Can you visit the puppy? With an older puppy I would think you could get a very good idea by visiting him and playing with him.[/B]


yes, it's about 1.5 hour drive from my place to the breeder. i might do so this weekend. 

another concern: his nose is completely black. a bit pink at the tips. is this normal? his halos are perfect though and his coat is beautiful from the pics.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I got Cookie when he was 18 months old and he was not neutered. I had him neutered after I got him. He has never lifted his leg, in fact he squats to pee like a girl. He is so loving and a Mama's boy. Also I have boys that do mark and have to wear bellybands, but we are working on that you just have to watch them like a hawk.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (miklet @ Jul 21 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808243


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 21 2009, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808240





> Can you visit the puppy? With an older puppy I would think you could get a very good idea by visiting him and playing with him.[/B]


yes, it's about 1.5 hour drive from my place to the breeder. i might do so this weekend. 

another concern: his nose is completely black. a bit pink at the tips. is this normal? his halos are perfect though and his coat is beautiful from the pics.
[/B][/QUOTE]

A little missing pigment may be why he's a pet and not a showdog. I don't know what you mean by "on the tips" though. LOL

1.5 hour trip is definitely worth it to see in person before deciding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 21 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808255


> QUOTE (miklet @ Jul 21 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808243





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 21 2009, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808240





> Can you visit the puppy? With an older puppy I would think you could get a very good idea by visiting him and playing with him.[/B]


yes, it's about 1.5 hour drive from my place to the breeder. i might do so this weekend. 

another concern: his nose is completely black. a bit pink at the tips. is this normal? his halos are perfect though and his coat is beautiful from the pics.
[/B][/QUOTE]

A little missing pigment may be why he's a pet and not a showdog. I don't know what you mean by "on the tips" though. LOL

1.5 hour trip is definitely worth it to see in person before deciding.
[/B][/QUOTE]

sorry i meant on the tip of the nose, the color is pink. but it's black around the nostrils


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

dex was almost 10mo when i took him home from his breeder- - i had him neutered abt 3 or 4 weeks later- he was a bit harder to potty train than my first malt that came home at 16 wks-but even he wasnt neutered until 8 or 9months bc of his small size- neither ever exhibited "male behavior" and dex squats inside on his pad- occasionally half lifts a leg if hes loose in a yard. as for bonding- maybe a little longer-like a week instead of a day! boys are total lovers.....


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i think i would have a problem with the nose not being fully black


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with the ladies.  Just curious...who is the breeder you are getting the pup from? :Welcome 3:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It would depend on the puppy and the breeder on how much I would feel comfortable with. pictures and more info would be great!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Has the breeder house trained him at all??? I don't want to be the odd ball here, but I got Archie at 12 weeks old and shortly after that I had him house trained. Now he's 5 years old and does lift his leg inside if it's raining out or if he's feeling lazy.... :w00t: :smpullhair: .....

You may never have this problem....but then again you might. I love my boys more than life itself, but from now on - it's girls for me.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, please tell us who the breeder is - if they are not reputable someone here will definitely tell you - it will save you tons of $$$ and heartache. :Welcome 3:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:Welcome 4: The ladies have already given you great advice, so good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

hi ladies. thank you for your replies. The breeder is Malt Angels. Anyone heard of them? My friend got a maltese from her and she is reputable. She sent me a picture but i can't seem to find it. But i think i will pass and try to get a girl because the leg lifting might be a problem for me.

thank you so much. this forum is awesome.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:Welcome 4: Glad you decided to join us. Yes it is a bit harder to train a male if already going and lifting leg and not already house trained. But I do have to agree that the males are true lovers and love to be with you. But eventually you will want a girl. I know, I got a male then I just had to have a girl as well. Good luck in your decision.

Lucy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (miklet @ Jul 22 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808507


> hi ladies. thank you for your replies. The breeder is Malt Angels. Anyone heard of them? My friend got a maltese from her and she is reputable. She sent me a picture but i can't seem to find it. But i think i will pass and try to get a girl because the leg lifting might be a problem for me.
> 
> thank you so much. this forum is awesome.[/B]


Are you talking about Sheila Riley from MaltAngels? If so, I have had the opportunity to get three Malts from her. Two are mine and one is my girlfriends. I can tell you plenty about Sheila and her Malts, and all of it is good, no, I mean GREAT.
I would not hesitate to get one of her fluffs. 

Please e-mail me if you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I also love Sheila and her malts! Great breeder!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

My two are also from Sheila! I just love her! She is so caring, her love for her dogs is so blatantly obvious. She repeatedly insisted that I could call her day and night with any concerns at all. I just couldn't love my two babies more then I do. I also got my very first malt from her. He was about 7-8 months old when I got him and not neutered at the time. She had held him for show, but he just didn't really have the personality for it. After his first couple of shows, she decided to place him in a pet home where she felt he would be happier. He potty trained pretty easily and we had him neutered not long after we got him, though he had not started lifting his legs yet so that was never an issue. He was such a wonderful guy and I still miss him every day. That was about eight years ago, almost nine. I liked her so much and was so happy with my first malt, that I looked for her right away when I decided it was time to bring another malt into my home. I have not regretted it for a moment. I have two wonderfully healthy babies that I just adore and that are perfect for me.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm another one who will sing the praises of Malt Angels. If there is light pigment, I would say it's because it's HOT in her area in california and too hot to let the doggies out in the sun and not anything to be 'wary' about. My pigment isn't as dark as I'd like to see for the exact reasons - too hot to let my pups out in the 100+ degree weather. 


Potty training wise, it really depends on the dog. Some dogs (even neutered) mark more than others and some are easier to train than others. There isn't one blanket answer for this question!

Are you in california? 

I just also have to agree with what Chrissy said - Sheila is adamant that she is available night and day to answer questions (and believe me, I've put that statement to the test) I hope this helps your decision and feel free to pm me with any questions!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

You will not find a more open, honest, caring, all around good person than Sheila Riley of Maltangels Maltese. She has bred beautiful (including Best In Show) dogs and has finished many many Champions. But more important to me is the love and good care that she showers on her dogs and the guidance and advice that she freely shares with all who seek her out. She is THE BEST in my book!

MaryH


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Forgot to add about the marking issue --

I have two boys, one was neutered at 4-1/2 months old, the other is still intact at 7 yrs. old. The neutered one was 14 mos. old when I got him, the intact one was 7 mos. Both will lift their leg outside, the neutered one will only eliminate outside (he finds potty pads to be way beneath his dignity), the intact one will squat to pee on potty pads in our house. I adopted one at 8 yrs. old, he had lost several homes due to marking yet he learned very quickly here that all marking was to be done outside only. A few weeks of confinement to a pen and a consistent potty schedule has always worked for me. My boys would never dream of marking in the house. And, honestly, I have found it easier and quicker to potty train the boys in our house rather than my girls.

If you have an opportunity to get one of Sheila's boys I'd say do not hesitate. I don't think you will be sorry.

MaryH


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I AM VERY CONCERNED AND CONFUSED :bysmilie: 

I'm on the phone with Sheila Riley as I type this. She DOES NOT have any 11-month old males available and HAS NOT emailed pictures of any 11-month old males to ANYONE recently.

IS THE ORIGINAL POSTER ON SOME KIND OF FISHING EXPEDITION? WHAT'S UP?

MaryH


QUOTE (miklet @ Jul 22 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808507


> hi ladies. thank you for your replies. The breeder is Malt Angels. Anyone heard of them? My friend got a maltese from her and she is reputable. She sent me a picture but i can't seem to find it. But i think i will pass and try to get a girl because the leg lifting might be a problem for me.
> 
> thank you so much. this forum is awesome.[/B]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

WOW! That is very bizarre!! I can't even imagine what someone is trying to accomplish here! 


QUOTE (MaryH @ Jul 24 2009, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809333


> I AM VERY CONCERNED AND CONFUSED :bysmilie:
> 
> I'm on the phone with Sheila Riley as I type this. She DOES NOT have any 11-month old males available and HAS NOT emailed pictures of any 11-month old males to ANYONE recently.
> 
> ...





> hi ladies. thank you for your replies. The breeder is Malt Angels. Anyone heard of them? My friend got a maltese from her and she is reputable. She sent me a picture but i can't seem to find it. But i think i will pass and try to get a girl because the leg lifting might be a problem for me.
> 
> thank you so much. this forum is awesome.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't figure it out either, Stacy. And despite the horrid heat that you guys in your area of CA are dealing with, Sheila doesn't have any leg-lifting, pink-nosed dogs of any age. But she does have an adorable little 6-month old female with a jet black nose who squats to pee! :biggrin: 


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 24 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809343


> WOW! That is very bizarre!! I can't even imagine what someone is trying to accomplish here!
> 
> 
> QUOTE (MaryH @ Jul 24 2009, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809333





> I AM VERY CONCERNED AND CONFUSED :bysmilie:
> 
> I'm on the phone with Sheila Riley as I type this. She DOES NOT have any 11-month old males available and HAS NOT emailed pictures of any 11-month old males to ANYONE recently.
> 
> ...





> hi ladies. thank you for your replies. The breeder is Malt Angels. Anyone heard of them? My friend got a maltese from her and she is reputable. She sent me a picture but i can't seem to find it. But i think i will pass and try to get a girl because the leg lifting might be a problem for me.
> 
> thank you so much. this forum is awesome.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't tell me that, Mary! I might end up with fluff #3!! I just love Sheila and her babies :wub: 


QUOTE (MaryH @ Jul 24 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809354


> I can't figure it out either, Stacy. And despite the horrid heat that you guys in your area of CA are dealing with, Sheila doesn't have any leg-lifting, pink-nosed dogs of any age. But she does have an adorable little 6-month old female with a jet black nose who squats to pee! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 24 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809343





> WOW! That is very bizarre!! I can't even imagine what someone is trying to accomplish here!
> 
> 
> QUOTE (MaryH @ Jul 24 2009, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809333





> I AM VERY CONCERNED AND CONFUSED :bysmilie:
> 
> I'm on the phone with Sheila Riley as I type this. She DOES NOT have any 11-month old males available and HAS NOT emailed pictures of any 11-month old males to ANYONE recently.
> 
> ...





> hi ladies. thank you for your replies. The breeder is Malt Angels. Anyone heard of them? My friend got a maltese from her and she is reputable. She sent me a picture but i can't seem to find it. But i think i will pass and try to get a girl because the leg lifting might be a problem for me.
> 
> thank you so much. this forum is awesome.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe she had the kennel name wrong.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 24 2009, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809378


> Maybe she had the kennel name wrong.[/B]



Could be. Hopefully she will figure out who she really was communicating with before she gives any more thought to driving 1.5 hours this weekend to what could be the wrong breeder's house.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

In another forum, she wrote that she's about to pick up her pup - http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=47695&hl=

I hope she is not getting scammed by some unscrupulous person holding herself out as this reputable breeder!


----------

